# A semi-kitless kit



## jeweler53 (Oct 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever marketed a kit to replace the threading options on making kitless pens? I was thinking about a front section with 2 sets of threads. One set would thread into a sleeve that could be pressed or glued into the pen body. The other could be pressed or glued into the cap. That way you could turn a closed end part for both the cap and the body. In my mind the front section would be black plastic, and the threads would probably also be plastic. Ideally the clip would have a round post so it could be mounted in a round hole, much easier to do than a slot. The vendor could also offer the mandrels required for turning. I know that I would buy them. 

Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 27, 2013)

Chucking Tool Set [50330] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

Pre-Formed Blanks - Black [78105_BLK] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## jeweler53 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow! A new project!


----------



## MichaelD (Oct 27, 2013)

That dim light bulb just got real bright. I'm so glad I looked at this thread!


----------

